# Green Tripe



## Lance Green (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello, I am fairly new to feeding raw, about 6mo's now and all is good. My question is where do you guys buy your Green Tripe? If canned, does the canning process kill the nutrients? I live in Minnesota. Thanks for the help.

Lance


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Lance Green said:


> Hello, I am fairly new to feeding raw, about 6mo's now and all is good. My question is where do you guys buy your Green Tripe? If canned, does the canning process kill the nutrients? I live in Minnesota. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Lance



I get most of my stuff at the asian market. Take a drive a down lyndale ave just north of lake st and you'll find lots of stuff.


----------



## Lance Green (Jan 4, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> I get most of my stuff at the asian market. Take a drive a down lyndale ave just north of lake st and you'll find lots of stuff.


I'll be just off Lake Street in a couple of hours. I have to pick up a load of dog food from Swanson's Meats. Maybe i'll check it out. Thanks


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

it could be south of lake st.... I haven't been up there for a couple of years

definitely on lyndale though


----------



## Lance Green (Jan 4, 2009)

I never thought about the markets, I work in St.Paul and we have a ton of them on University. Thanks


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

There are also a couple places to get it online (www.greentripe.com, www.prey4pets.com, etc).

Avoid the "bleached" (white) tripe that most grocery stores sell, it has little to no value.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

You guys can get raw green tripe in Asian markets? I asked here at local butcher shops and they said they can't give it to me due to USDA regs. I'm stuck feeding Solid Gold canned tripe that is cooked and has potatoes in it. The dogs still love it, tripe night here is like pizza night when you have kids.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Dan, if you can find it Tripett doesnt have fillers. I've ordered from Greentripe.com and was happy with it. It came UPS. It's my understanding green tripe can't be anywhere near meat for human consumption. Are you sure they have green, unbleached tripe Chris?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Steve Strom said:


> Dan, if you can find it Tripett doesnt have fillers. I've ordered from Greentripe.com and was happy with it. It came UPS. It's my understanding green tripe can't be anywhere near meat for human consumption. Are you sure they have green, unbleached tripe Chris?



I used to get the green years ago from the asian markets. I haven't fed it since I moved to AZ.

A lot of the asian marts kinda operate on their own rules though.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

We have a local source that is approved.

Separate freezer and small refrig in the garage for the dogs' stuff.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I buy green tripe from a mobile butcher that slaughters livestock on site and does the cutting back at the butcher shop. Butchers can't store green tripe in the same area as meat for human consumption so I drive and get it asap. It's a shame it is getting so hard to find and the butchers have to pay large fees to dispose of the "hazardous waste" that our dogs love. I feel it's an essential part of the diet if you are feeding a prey model diet w/o kibble. I buy the tripe and just throw it out for the dogs to eat until it's gone. Each beef tripe is about 20 lbs to 50lbs. But, a real butcher is your best bet..one that actually slaughters or a big slaughter house. You may have to be available when they call and pay cash.


----------

